# Proof of income



## welsh (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello,could you please tell me,what proof of financial stability is required when trying to take up residence in Cyprus


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

welsh said:


> Hello,could you please tell me,what proof of financial stability is required when trying to take up residence in Cyprus


I may be wrong on this but I dont believe you need to prove your financial stability, if you cant afford to live there then you will leave!

I am sure if I am wrong someone will correct me.

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You only need to provide proof of income if you are retired. In which case you need to show that you have regular money coming infrom pensions or investments eyc. 
If you intend to work you don't need to provide proof. But of course if you cannot find a job or you can't earn enough to live on you don't get the sort of help you do in the UK so you would have to leave or starve


----------



## welsh (Jul 21, 2010)

*proof of income*



welsh said:


> Hello,could you please tell me,what proof of financial stability is required when trying to take up residence in Cyprus


Thankyou,for your replies.I shall not need to work.Welsh.


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

welsh said:


> Thankyou,for your replies.I shall not need to work.Welsh.


You will still need to prove that you have a regular income coming in and where it's from - savings aren't enough I'm afraid. We were at Immigration last week and we could not register as we are not getting a regular income but we do have savings we are living off just now, so we don't have to work.


----------



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ministery of the interior website.*



AnnieG said:


> You will still need to prove that you have a regular income coming in and where it's from - savings aren't enough I'm afraid. We were at Immigration last week and we could not register as we are not getting a regular income but we do have savings we are living off just now, so we don't have to work.


This is from the Ministery of the interior website.
http://www.moi.gov.cy/moi/citizensch...n?OpenDocument


Aliens may make an application to obtain an Immigration Permit on the basis of one of the Categories referred to in Regulation 5 of the Aliens and Immigration Regulations of 1972. An Immigration Permit will not be granted to anybody unless the Immigration Control Board recommends to the Minister of Interior that such person belongs to one of the following Categories:

Category A: 
Persons who intend to work as self employed in agriculture, cattle breeding, bird breeding or fish culture in the Republic, provided that they have in their possession adequate land or a permit to acquire same, they have fully and freely at their disposal capital of CY£250,000 and such an employment should not negatively affect the general economy of the Republic.

Category B: 
Persons who intend to work as self employed in mining enterprises in the Republic, provided that they have in their possession a relative permit, they have fully and freely at their disposal capital of CY£200,000 and such an employment should not negatively affect the general economy of he Republic.

Category C: 
Persons who intend to work as self employed in a trade or profession in the Republic, provided that they have in their possession a relative permit, they have fully and freely at their disposal capital of CY£150,000 and such an employment should not affect negatively the general economy of the Republic.

Category D: 
Persons who intend to work as self employed in a profession or science in the Republic, provided that they have academic or professional qualifications, for which there is demand in Cyprus. Possession of adequate funds is also necessary.

Category E: 
Persons who have been offered permanent employment in the Republic, which will not create undue local competition.

Category F: 
Persons who possess and have fully and freely at their disposal a secured annual income, high enough to give them a decent living in Cyprus, without having to engage in any business, trade or profession. The annual income required should be at least CY£5,600 for a single applicant and moreover at least CY£2,700 for every dependent person, but the Immigration Control Board may demand additional amounts as necessary. Most applicants come under this Category, the majority of them being pensioners or retired persons.


----------



## welsh (Jul 21, 2010)

*proof of income*



AnnieG said:


> You will still need to prove that you have a regular income coming in and where it's from - savings aren't enough I'm afraid. We were at Immigration last week and we could not register as we are not getting a regular income but we do have savings we are living off just now, so we don't have to work.


Thank you,AnnieG and Dave+Moira i have a pension but do not qualify for a state pension for another 5 years.I have savings and i already own our apartment in Liopetri, would i still need health insurance,or not owing to being retired.There are so many questions.Welsh.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

welsh said:


> Thank you,AnnieG and Dave+Moira i have a pension but do not qualify for a state pension for another 5 years.I have savings and i already own our apartment in Liopetri, would i still need health insurance,or not owing to being retired.There are so many questions.Welsh.


You will not qualify for treatment at the Government hopsitals until you are in receipt of a state retirement pension. Until then you will need private medical insurance.


----------



## welsh (Jul 21, 2010)

*health insurance*



Veronica said:


> You will not qualify for treatment at the Government hopsitals until you are in receipt of a state retirement pension. Until then you will need private medical insurance.


Thank you Veronica,i guessed that would be the case .Welsh


----------

